# Disc brake setup...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey WW,

Just wondering approximately how much heavier is a comparably equipped disc brake bike versus a non-disc brake bike? Thanks.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

you'd have to take that on a case-by-case basis, no? calipers+pads+rotors+bolts= almost certainly more than conventional calipers+pads, but there's probably more variation with the greater number of parts. and that's before you even ask the hydro vs cable question. or hubs.

or in other words, i've never taken all the parts of my own disc set-up off the bike to weigh.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Let's take a look at a bike that comes both in rim brakes and disc brakes.

Of course, I'll pick the same groupset, Dura-Ace Di2 for both and same frame with the exact same geometry. It'll be the BMC Granfondo GF01 for this comparison.

GF01: 6.94 kg full bike as purchased
GF01 Disc: 7.2 kg full bike as purchased


You can't just factor in the groupset because disc brakes will take different wheels and that makes quite a difference. The frame will have to be heavier on the disc model but as shown above you can have a bike that's only about 9 ounces heavier. 

So I guess the answer is you can do it for right about the same weight or you can make it a fair amount heavier depending on the parts chosen.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> Let's take a look at a bike that comes both in rim brakes and disc brakes.
> 
> Of course, I'll pick the same groupset, Dura-Ace Di2 for both and same frame with the exact same geometry. It'll be the BMC Granfondo GF01 for this comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. Wow, those numbers surprised me a bit. Just assumed disc-brake bikes would be comparatively heavier than just few ounces.


----------



## FastWayne (May 20, 2014)

I would hope that as disc will become lighter, maybe ti bolts, carbon parts. carbon disc? mag castings. Yep then it would be priced out of my range; )


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

The weight will basically move from the rims as they no longer need to withstand braking forces. To the frame/fork/ hub. So rotational weight (matters a lot more as far as performance goes) will drop once the rim designs catch up to the tech.

Not to mention better potential aero rim designs without needing to worry about braking surfaces...


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

This disc road bike field is changing daily. New models and parts showing up all the time. I'm ordering one and dealing with the weight differences. Hoping to keep it to about 9 oz difference. Zipp and DT Swiss already have wheel sets that are in the 1525 gram/set range. That's the same as my current Zipps (for caliper brakes). That's good news.


----------

